# Here's an idea..



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2003)

I just finished reading Dragon Mag # 309, and Dungeon #100, and I've got a question : 

Anyone else itching to play an entire campaign based around the Incursion idea?  Either as Githyanki or as Prime worlders?

I think it'd be cool.

This isn't a recruitment thread or anything, and I'm not offering to DM right now, just seeing if others feel similarily.


----------



## Starman (Jul 20, 2003)

I, too, think it would be cool, although I wouldn't be much interested in playing a Githyanki. Prime worlders fighting off the invasion would be really cool, though. 

Starman


----------



## zoeaa (Jul 21, 2003)

Id be interested. I even registered and ceased lurking for this thread  Love the Gith races, I still have my old Fiend Folio because of the Githyanki.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 21, 2003)

*I would play*

I would be interested in playing on either side of the invasion, although I like the idea of playing the stereotypical good guys more so I guess.  But yeah, I think we could get the players pretty easy so..... who wants to DM?


----------



## Starman (Jul 21, 2003)

Another cool option would be to play Githzerai aiding the Prime Worlders.

Starman


----------



## Uriel (Jul 21, 2003)

'I'm not offering to DM,blah,blah, blah....
C'mon Jemal, that's how all of my games begin.
You are doomed.
Githzerei and Primers as PCs sounds good.

What level are you going to start us at? 
12th? 
I have a certain Gladiator who'd love to hack-n-stab some Githyanki...


----------



## Zerth (Jul 21, 2003)

Did someone mention playing perhaps a Githzerai? Maybe a chance to literally kick some Githyanki butt? Count me in if there's ever gonna be game like that


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2003)

I have some interest as well, and I would be interested in the prime worlders, though wouldn't mind the gith side either.

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2003)

A wise man once said "If you build it, they will come."

Now I say
"If you start it, they will play."


Uriel, I knew I'ld probably end up DMing, that's why I said "not offering to DM _Right Now_.  I guess there's lotsa interest, and I shoulda known it would only take a few days.
So, assuming I DM, then how's this sound: 

D&D 3.0
Prime worlders (With maybe 1 or 2 githzerai) fighting off a githyanki invasion that's been under way for a while.  Long enough for the yanki's (Oops... So many puns, so little time...) to have established a base of power on the World, and are now winning a war of attrition against the worlds super-powers.

For simplicity's sake, we'll say the world is the same (Geographically) as Earth, and the Yanks have taken over basically all of Europe, and have footholds in many parts of Asia, Africa, and The States..  The PC's would be starting in the equivalent of Canada, or Austraillia, the only places that have managed to completely keep the baddies out.

10th lvl, PHB races, and I may allow 1 or 2 'Zerai with 9 character levels.  Any Class from PHB (No psionics), no starting with Prestige Classes unless they're the basics from DMG.

Stats: Roll yer own, 4d6, reroll 1's, minus lowest.  If you have nothing over 15, reroll your lowest stat.  Continue doing so until one of your stats is over 15.

Allowed Sources: Core books, Quintessential series, and the sword+fist/Tome+Blood/etc series.  I'ld probably allow other stuff, but I'ld need to see the specifics first.

I prefer 6 players, which looking at this thread, is perfect.  Heres a list of players who have expressed interest: 
Starman
Zerth
Uriel
Keia
Casar 
Zoeaa

This game will be heavily combat-oriented, but you will probably need to organize armies and countries and such, unless you're planning on handling the entire invasion as an elite guerilla unit.

I'm planning on working this all the way through to the end of the invasion (Probably about 8-10 lvls worth of play) and Experience will be coming fairly quickly with the huge battles you'll be taking part in, as well as Extra Xp I'll be giving out for completing succsessful mission, etc.


Are there any Questions/Comments/Ideas/Githzerai Requests?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 21, 2003)

First of all, I would *love* to play a Githzerai (Well, quite obvious considering my nick & avatar  ). That doesn't of course mean I must have one of the gith slots. Let's hear everybody's opinions first and work something out. I'm open to any race and class if needed, but playing a Githzerai would be my first choice.

Second, I like the idea of a combat-heavy game. I have couple other games here on the boards and they haven't been or will be very combat-heavy. So this would be something different. I can post usually multiple times per day, so I have no problems keeping up with many combats.

Jemal, you mentioned Githzerai starting at lvl 9. They are listed +2 ECL and would therefore start one level higher than the rest. I'm quite sure you already knew this...  Do you think +2 ECL is too much or do you just want them starting one level higher than the rest?

What about hit points? Roll, max, average...?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 21, 2003)

Githzerei are VERY +2 EC. I have one playing in one of my games on here now, and he is a terror to the poor troglodytes and Shadow Mastiffs...poor them. +6 Dex...ugh.

3.0? (clears taste from his mouth)

I like the 'states invaded yet canada is still free' nonsens..er, i mean 'flavor' Jemal. Perhaps you folks kept them out with this spell?


_Wave of Poutine_ 
Summoning/Plane of Cholesterol
Level 9
Componants: Potatoes,curd cheese,gravy
Casting Time: 1 Round.
Range: 100+25/Level.
Effect:One monstrous wave of bubbly goodness, 300' radius burst.
Duration: Until you can get it cleaned off (good luck)/1R/ level/
Saving Throw: Reflex negates, then Fort <see below>
Spell Resistance None

Perhaps one of the most deadly spells ever created,Wave of Poutine summons the very embodiment of Cholesterol to defend the land. First used by the Can-Orcs of Ke-bekk, the spell was greatly influential in defeating the Umerek-An Hobgoblin tribe to the south when that aggressor state came calling.

Wave of Poutine summons a massive wave of potatoes cut into lengths some 8 feet long, covered by  bubbling curd cheese and savory gravy. This morass of malicious caloric doom can be averted by a Reflex save, failing this, however offers dire consequences. Those stuck in the Poutine take 1D6/level of initial damage (half suffocation and half burning from the bubbling cheese and gravy),there is no save for this, thogh Resistances help as normal. In addition, a Fort save is required to avoid the 1D6 Con drain every round, as the Poutine adheres to the victim, literally bloating them bigger and bigger with all of the calories touching them. When Con is reduced to 0, the victim dies of cardiac arrest, as well as simultaneously exploding from the bloating (doing 4D6 damage to all within 10 feet).




<I don't expect for all to get the joke, but the can-orcs on here will>


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2003)

How'd you guess?

GO CAN-ORCS

and i thought they were an ECL+1, didn't check them good enough I guess.  So that should be lvl 8 for the githzerai then.

And hp are rolled, except max at lvl 1.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 22, 2003)

*Im in*

This sounds great, and am deffenetly in.  Although the 3.0 is kinda a pain.  I just bought the new books and want to make the most of my $60 purchace so I hope you won't mind if I keep my old books in the pile for the next bonfire and use the 3.5 giving you notice if something is vastly different.  I don't really want to play one of the gith slots and have no huge desire on another race or class so I will just see how things fall.  Hope this is alright, great idea Jemal.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, if I can't be a 12th LVL Gladiator tha deals 137 pointsa round wit his short swords, I'm calling 'dibs' on the other githzerei slot 

I vote for 3.5 if that matters at all.

Jemal, how about if we bring up any changes from 3.0 and have you OK them on a case by case basis?

I was thinking Githzerei Ranger (chosen foes Githyanki and Illithid of course)/ either Psychic Warrior or Monk.


Dammit, I forgot the _Summon Le Blatt Blue_ Cantrip.
It doesn't do much on it's own, but with it (or one of it's variants, Summon Molsen,Summon Moosehead), it adds +2 to the Concentration checks of a Can-Ork WIzard or Sorcerer for the next D6 minutes.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 22, 2003)

If it's an option, I'd like this to be 3.5, too.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been looking over the 3.5 stuff, and I'm surprised... I was prepared to hate it, but I find that most of the stuff they've changed is better.

Unfortunately, unless EVERYONE is ok with 3.5, we'll be doing 3.0
Remember that even if they do have the books/SRD, some people may not be comfortable with the changes yet.
So what's people say? 3 or 3.5?


BTW, uriel, you forgot my personal favourite Feat: 
'Thats Just Water, eh' - 
Prerequisites:  Con 15+, must be a Can-Ork.
Benefit: When drinking any type of Alcohol, you are treated as if it were 1/2 as potent as if you did not have this feat.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times.  Each time, it becomes 1/2 as potent as before (1/4, 1/8, 1/16, etc)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh and Uriel, about your psychic warrior idea... I specifically stated no Psionics, I don't have the book and I'm not comfortable running all the extra stuff off of an srd that I haven't even read thouroughly enough.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

I missed the no Psionics statement, sorry.
Um, no Psionics in a game where the antagonists are Githyanki? Er...

Isn't that a bit like runnng a Dragonlance game without Dragons? 

On the subject of Can-Orks, I work at a Nightclub (I'm sure I've told you before in regards to my odd posting times) and one of the security guards is a Can-Ork, the recently promoted Head-of-Security in fact. He likes to drink a LOT of beer (off-duty)...We don't have any canadian beer at work, so he imbibes Guiness and/or Sierra Neveda Pale Ale. You Can-Orks can put the beer away, my hats off to ya, but we Umerak-Ans are the kings of mixing insane alcohols...where else would some idiot invent the Long Island Iced Tea (Ugh), the world's most disgusting drink.
BTW, for those not in the know-It is vodka,gin,rum,tequilla,triple-sec,sweet&sour, with a lime wedge,a cherry, a lemon wedge and an eensy-teensy little spritz of coke....and it smellls EXACTLY like the garbage after Hard Pull (where we Floor Crew and the Security Guards take away all of your booze right before 2am...)
Anyways, sorry for the digression.
No Psionics,eh? Hmmm...


----------



## Zerth (Jul 22, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Um, no Psionics in a game where the antagonists are Githyanki? Er...
> 
> Isn't that a bit like runnng a Dragonlance game without Dragons? *




IMO, no. The Giths can be run just fine in a campaign without psionics. Lets just say they have the certain listed innate psionic talents and leave it with that and otherwise use the regular stuff from the PHB.

Generally, it's not a good idea to bring in stuff, that the DM isn't familiar with. No PSIHB is fine with me.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

Psst! I was joking around/having fun with Jemal. We have been gaming together for a bit now and are at a certain 'sarcastic-remark-level. If he wants a no Psionics game, I don't mind at all, it just seemed a bit _different_  considering the races involved.

Besides, it's not as if it was an invasion of Black Dragons...damn it, where is my Gladius.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 22, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Psst! I was joking around/having fun with Jemal. We have been gaming together for a bit now and are at a certain 'sarcastic-remark-level. If he wants a no Psionics game, I don't mind at all, it just seemed a bit different  considering the races involved.*





Oh, ahem... ok. Got it... *suddenly feeling soo stoopid*

*



			Besides, it's not as if it was an invasion of Black Dragons...damn it, where is my Gladius.
		
Click to expand...


*
Knowing the Githyanki and their little pact with the Red Dragons we might soon be hoping it was _just_ an invasion of Black Dragons.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

Jemal ran a game 'The Arena' for a short period. Round One, I got the Blac Dragon... 
Lucky for me, my Melee Weapon-Master got bit and picked up and carried into the sky...er.
I killed it (and fell in the process, getting very hurt)

Pah,it was only a Dragon...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2003)

well, don't worry.  You'll be able to try your hand at killing more dragons...
Of course then again, they'll be Reds being ridden by githyanki knights and accompanied by flying ships full of elite warriors and warlocks.


Oops, did I say that out loud?

Anyways, peeps, we need to finalize 3.0 or 3.5, so I need to know if there's anybody who has a problem with playing 3.5  If there's no problems by tommorow about this time, it'll be 3.5

Until then, start creating chars as however u wish, then when we get he verdict in 24 hours, you can do any minor changes that need to be done.

Uriel - *L* Well, he's not the only hard-drinking Can-Ork security guard you know now.  *chugs a pepsi*
Hey, I didn't say that I drank BEER.  I don't do beer('cept Molson, of course), I prefer Canadian Club, Crown Royal, and Southern Comfort.
mmmm..... whiskey.... *slap*
where were we?

Oh yeah, going to bed b/c it's 5: AM here.  Cya tommorow.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't have a problem with 3.5.  (well one or two here or there but nothing significant).  As a GM I prefer 3.5, but as a player I like 3.0 (basically because of the re-priced magic items).

Also,  I'm off to vacation (Gencon) and most likely won't have a character built before the 30th.  If that's a problem, I can drop and let someone else take my slot.

Keia


----------



## zoeaa (Jul 22, 2003)

Hmm I was sort of hoping for a 3e game. It seems the majority want the revised version.

I'll withdrawl, thanks.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2003)

no, don't withdraw.  I'm not doing 3.5 if it causes people to quit, and you obviously want 3.0, so it's 3.0.

3.5 was an idea, not a vote.  unless EVERYONE wants it, its a no.


----------



## Starman (Jul 23, 2003)

I would prefer 3.5. I like 90% of the changes.

Starman


----------



## Zerth (Jul 23, 2003)

One more question. How much gold do we get to buy stuff? I have a 8th level Githzerai monk in the making, needs only items and the numbers part is ready. I've used 3.0 rules since it looks like that's the way it's gonna be...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 23, 2003)

Official vote is 3.5 for me.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 24, 2003)

*Character idea*

First off official vote 3.5, second I was hopping that we could start getting an idea of pary balence out.  I have to many ideas for my own good, so I will play nearly anything, and from the sound of the campain a well rounded group is a must.  So start brainstroming and post what you would like to play and then others (like me) can fill in gaps

Starman
Zerth----------Gith monk
Uriel
Keia
Casar (me)-------anything
Zoeaa


Lets fill the list up


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, if Zoeea's gone I guess there's nobody who does't want 3.5, so that's what we'll do.

Gold: 50,000

XP: 50,000 

Also I don't know if I've mentioned it, but I prefer it in my games if people EARN prestige classes, meaning unless you're in the double digits, no starting with a prestige class.  (Meaning the non-githzerai could have 1 lvl of a prestige class if they meet the prereq's).  Also, anything that has a 'special' requirement, such as "Must have done this,  or have connections to that", etc MUST happen in game before u can start down the path of that prestige class.

BTW, Githzerai players,  remember that your race counts as 2 class levels, but doesn't give u any bonus HD, Skills, or feats.

I don't have savage species(And don't know whether they're in it anyways), so I'm basing the Githzerai out of the Manual of the Planes, here are the abilities: 

+6 dex, -2 int, +2 wis
SR 5+lvl (so total 13 at current lvl)
favoure class: Monk
Daze, FeatherFall, Shatter at will as 16th lvl sorc 
+4 armour bonus (Doesn't stack with worn Armour, the spell 'Mage Armour', or Bracers of Armour)
At 11th character (not class) level (Which means next lvl) they can plane-shift 1/day.
+2 ECL


----------



## Zerth (Jul 24, 2003)

*



			I don't have savage species(And don't know whether they're in it anyways), so I'm basing the Githzerai out of the Manual of the Planes, here are the abilities: 

+6 dex, -2 int, +2 wis
SR 5+lvl (so total 13 at current lvl)
favoure class: Monk
Daze, FeatherFall, Shatter at will as 16th lvl sorc 
+4 armour bonus (Doesn't stack with worn Armour, the spell 'Mage Armour', or Bracers of Armour)
At 11th character (not class) level (Which means next lvl) they can plane-shift 1/day.
+2 ECL
		
Click to expand...


*
Since we're doing 3.5, the stats for Giths can be found on page 129 in 3.5 Monster Manual. It's almost the same as listed above.

Here are the changes (and some stuff Jemal left out):

Psionics: *3/day* -- daze, feather fall, shatter. 
*Effective caster level equals Githzerai's class levels.*
- Creature type is *Humanoid with Extraplanar Subtype* not Outsider
- Darkvision 60 feet
- Automatic languages: Githzerai; Bonus Languages: Common, Slaad, Undercommon

EDIT: Plane shift. According to 3.5 MM it can be used by Githzerai of 11th level or higher. They have not used the term "character level" anymore. I think that means no plane shifting for Gith PC's until we actually have 11 (class) levels of Githzerai.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 24, 2003)

*Becoming a hypocrate already*

Ok I know I said I would fill in holes, but as I suffer through a nice battle with insomnia (guess whats winning) a really fun character idea came to mind.  It will need your aproval Jemal as I want to play a different race.... well sorta.  I want to be a half elf/orc druid.  Really play up the outcast hermit situation.  I looked over the racial abilities and gave my best meld of the two

Half-Orc Elf Racial Traits

+2 str, +2 dex, -2 con, -2 int, -4 cha.

A Half-Orc Elf (H.O.E (oh dear I wish it was not that)) has the might of its savage ancestry with the build of the graceful elf.  The brain was not blessed with elven knowledge through the ages and he suffers as an outcast both in a physical sense and in lack of social skills

Medium size

Base Speed 30ft

Immunity to sleep and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.  What H.O.E's lack in elven knowledge they gain in their resistance to mind influence.

Weapon Proficiency: H.O.E's recieve the martial weapon proficiency feats for either longsword or rapier and longbow or shortbow.  H.O.E's find the natural weapon skills of their elven ancestry but only to a limit

Darkvision:  A H.O.E retains the visual capacity of his orcish herritage.  

Orc Blood/Elf Blood........ its a messy thing really but treated as an orc or elf in regards to spells, magic items, and other such things

Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, Orc 
Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, giant, Goblin, gnome, Sylvan and Abyssal

Favored Class:  NONE The H.O.E is lucky to be able to survive let alone retain any calling of either ancestry.


Well there it is tell me what you think and of course adapt as you see fit.  The acroynym is horrible I know but it is a sad coincidence.  I hope I can play this and that no one else wanted a druid.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, I don't think we need TWO Githzerei Monks, so I'll play something else.

Brainstorming now...

OK
Gnome Fighter/Wizard/Eldritch Knight it is  Woohoo!
I'm always a Gnome....


----------



## Uriel (Jul 24, 2003)

12-13-14-17-14-16

Rerolling the ones helped. 
thats what I do in Rl, btw, reroll 1s.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 24, 2003)

*Dalaa Gand:* Male Githzerai Mnk8; Medium Humanoid (Extraplanar); HD 8d8+24; hp 68; Init +10; Spd 50 ft.; AC 30 (touch 26, flat-footed 24); 
Atk +13/+8 melee [+12/+12/+7 flurry of blows] (2d6+2*, x2, unarmed) or +13 ranged (1d4+2 and 1d6 electrical, x2, +1 shock sling); 
SA unarmed strike, flurry of blows, evasion, still mind, ki strike (magic), slow fall (40 ft.), purity of body, AC bonus +2*, wholeness of body(16); 
SQ psionics, inertial armor, spell resistance 13, darkvision 60 feet; AL LN; SV Fort +10, Ref +13, Will +14.

Str 12 [base 11, +1 level 4]
Dex 22 [base 16, +6 race]
Con 16 [base 15, +1 level 8]
Int 12 [base 14, -2 race]
Wis 20(24) [base 18, +2 race, +4 vest of Wisdom]
Cha 11 [base 11]

* enhanced by monk’s belt (as monk of 5 levels higher)

*Skills:* [55 ranks]
Balance +8 [0 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 synergy from Tumble]
Diplomacy +13 [11 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 synergy from Sense Motive]
Hide +10 [4 ranks, +6 Dex]
Jump +10 [7 ranks, +1 Str, +2 synergy from Tumble]
Knowledge (arcana) +2 [1 rank, +1 Int] 
Knowledge (religion) +2 [1 rank, +1 Int]
Listen +9 [2 ranks, +7 Wis] 
Move Silently +14 [8 ranks, +6 Dex] 
Sense Motive +12 [5 ranks, +7 Wis] 
Spot +12 [5 ranks, +7 Wis]
Tumble +19 [11 ranks, +6 Dex, +2 synergy from Jump]

*Feats:* Improved Initiative [1st], Weapon Finesse [3rd], Expert Tactician (from Song and Silence) [6th], Stunning Fist (9/day*, DC 21) [Monk1], Combat Reflexes [Monk2], Improved Trip [Monk6]. 

* +1/day from monk’s belt

*Languages:* Githzerai and Common.

*Psionics:* 3/day – daze(DC 10), feather fall, shatter(DC 12). Caster level 8.

*Possessions:* 
Weapons & ammunition – +1 shock sling, 40 sling bullets.
Magic items – Amulet of mighty fists +1, monk’s belt, cloak of resistance +1, vest of Wisdom +4, ring of protection +1, bag of holding type I. 
Potions – Cat’s grace, 2 x enlarge person, 2 x cure light wounds.
Adventuring gear – Bedroll, map case, 3 pieces of chalk, flint and steel, ink (2 vials), inkpen, paper (5 sheets), 2 belt pouches, silk rope, soap, waterskin, monk’s outfit.
Money – 100 gp.

*Description:* Dalaa Gand is tall, slim and in exellent physical condition. He stands 6'1'' and weighs in 164 lbs. He has yellow eyes, light green skin and his brown hair is shaven from the sides. He wears loose unadorned dull dark green monk's robes knotted around waist by a simple rope belt. On his back is a well-worn grayish hooded cloak. The hood is usually worn over his head. His forearms, ankles and feet are covered in black wrappings.

His manners are reserved, but always polite. He doesn't talk much and carefully chooses the words in every conversation. Dalaa is honest, perceptive and dedicated, rarely showing any strong emotions. A slight, polite smile - which could mean just about anything - is usually the only visible expression seen on his face.

*Background:* Coming up later...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2003)

Casar, I have one change i'ld like to make.

Your choice: Either u can increase the STR to +4 (As an orc) or decrease the Cha neg to -2 (As a half-orc)

If you want the orcish part to be more dominant i'ld sugggest the str bonus, if you want the elvish more dominant (Or neither dominant) I'ld suggest the -2 cha instead of -4.


ZERTH - K, those changes to the Githzerai look good.  I haven't looked through the 3.5 MM yet, so didn't think of that.

BtW, nice char.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok, I tried to add more of a negative with the -4cha because I get both racial benifits, not to mention can you imagine how ugly an orcish elf would look let alone what a social misfit he probobly is, but anyways Ill take the stats wherever I can get them.  Alright the druid will be up later tonight.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

So, as Jemal posted in another thread, he will be away for a few days in vacation. We seem to have all of the basics to finish characters, so let's all try and get them finished by the time that he gets back, what say?

Starman
Zerth :Gith monk
Uriel:Gnome Fighter/Wizard/Eldritch Knight
Keia
Casar : Half Elf/Orc Druid

I am taking Leadership, btw, probably an Elf Archer-Type.Ranger/Rogue combo.

 So, who is for trying to round out the group?

As well, he mentioned that he wanted 6, so we could recruit a sixth after we finish our characters 
'10 th Level group needs a Rogue' or some such. I did that for a game I ran and had someone in about an hour.


----------



## zoeaa (Jul 26, 2003)

Hello everyone I'm unwithdrawing if thats ok. Ive been on the road since my last post, and who am I kidding Im going to convert to 3.5.

Anyway, Im willing to play a rogue, race unknown, but I kinda have my heart set on the ranger if no one else is playing one. 

Also, since the new MM has so much info about monsters as races are their any limitations?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

Jemal didn't specify that part, races that is.
He is away on a small vacation until Sunday night at the earliest.
I suggest making a few different versins (race that is), that way one of them is bound to be OK.
If it really is Prime Worlders against the Githyanki, and we have already hade our butts kicked a bit/tribes 7 peoples relocated etc... you could even expect to see Elves and Orcs, Dwarves and Ogres working together, once they realize what they face (Extinction/Enslavement).


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

OK, dammit...my Cohort just rolled better stats than my PC.
That's what you get with rerolling 1's...

Cohort: 13-17-17-13-12-18

MaybeI'll send him on REALLY dangerous missions, the cheeky bastard.

Another thought...since the Invasion has been going on for abit, Bane Weapons vs. Githyanki sound like a good idea...


----------



## zoeaa (Jul 26, 2003)

OK here are my rolls 12, 16,15,12,11,8

Verro the human 10 rogue/2 duelist coming up. My first PC to go without armor. Eeeck.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

zoeaa said:
			
		

> *OK here are my rolls 12, 16,15,12,11,8
> 
> Verro the human 10 rogue/2 duelist coming up. My first PC to go without armor. Eeeck. *




I think you meant Rogue 8/Duelist 2  

Btw, wearing armor is way overrated!


----------



## zoeaa (Jul 26, 2003)

Doh I misread the level... Hmm might go straight rogue and wear light armor the rogue special ability choice at 10 seems handy.

So on second thought, I think it'll be Cultellus Audax ("bold little knife") halfling rogue 10.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

zoeaa said:
			
		

> *So on second thought, I think it'll be Cultellus Audax ("bold little knife") halfling rogue 10. *




Let me see... a gnome, a halfling, a half-elf-orc and a githzerai... Why am I getting a strange feeling we would make a great circus troupe already   My gith with the good diplomatic skills would be the announcer  The githyanki would surely surrender or run away in absolute terror when they see us  

Can't wait what the rest of the chracters are going to be... 

Seriously, great chars, guys! My monk will be a murder with the rogue. The kneecaps are all yours zoeaa! Oh, save some for Uriel's gnome, too  Well, the serious part didn't last very long...


----------



## nameless (Jul 26, 2003)

This sounds fascinating, I wonder, is the game still open? Maybe 7 players instead of 6 *hopeful eyeflutter*?

Anyhow, I'd want to play an Elven Ranger/Sorceror/Eldritch Knight out of the new DMG. (also a vote for 3.5 if you'll have me)

If you want a bigger freak show, I'd be happy to play a half-illithid out of the Fiend Folio. Teaming up with the primers to get revenge against the traitorous Githyanki would be right up his alley. I'd prefer the Elf though.

What do you think?


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 26, 2003)

*Where it all began*

We are the deversified group arn't we.  We still lack a human so if that keeps up maybe the race of humans were spineless bastards and quickly fell.  Come to think of it in Dragon 309 it does say that the Lich Queen looks for a weak kingdom to take over quickly and set up a base of operations for the full invasion.  I think that we can rest assure that this was France.  Pairis falls in less then one hour as yanki soldiors waltz in with one dragon.  The French President's only comment before being brutally slaugtered was "Damn it where are the Amercans"  So now because of the lack of a spine in France we are faced with the huge invasion.  -sigh- This should be fun I am comming up with a lot of great ideas for my character, don't expect to see him in his natural form much, hes very shy about his looks.  Will post full characer and background when I can, and see if we can fill the rest of the group out.  A pure tank and a pure caster may be best but play what you like

Edit:  Note if any of the readers are French or sterotypical liberal European I apologise for my underhanded insults, but will remind you that we bailed you out of two wars and are the only hope for a prosperous world economy so you better start accepting the truth that America is the center of the world.

Edit to the Edit:  Im not really that pig headed, just having fun.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

nameless said:
			
		

> *This sounds fascinating, I wonder, is the game still open? Maybe 7 players instead of 6 *hopeful eyeflutter*?*




Jemal will answer that when he gets back on Sunday, but I don't see any harm in making one extra char if you are interested. Somebody might always back out. 



> *Anyhow, I'd want to play an Elven Ranger/Sorceror/Eldritch Knight out of the new DMG. (also a vote for 3.5 if you'll have me)*




There's already going to be one Ftr/Wiz/Eldritch Knight (Uriel's Gnome), but there could be two EKs as well. I don't have anything against that, but this is of course only me speaking.



> *If you want a bigger freak show, I'd be happy to play a half-illithid out of the Fiend Folio. Teaming up with the primers to get revenge against the traitorous Githyanki would be right up his alley. I'd prefer the Elf though.*




Hmm... A half-illithid? I see potential trouble with my char being a githzerai. The githzerai hate illithids more than anything, just like the githyanki. Anything is possible, though, with a good background.


----------



## nameless (Jul 26, 2003)

Considering a few things (including the fact that the half-illithid template is less stellar than I remembered), I won't be going that route. I also don't want to step on anybody's toes by taking the same PrC as them. That said, I'm very fond of the Horizon Walker PrC though, so I'll roll up one of them.

I rolled ability scores, which came out to be 10-11-13-16-16-17. I'll post the character when I finish later tonight.

EDIT: Posted at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58306

He ended up as a Mounted Archer.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

Quote:
Also I don't know if I've mentioned it, but I prefer it in my games if people EARN prestige classes, meaning unless you're in the double digits, no starting with a prestige class. -Jemal

What does he mean double digits,I wonder...are we allowed a asic class through single (9th), and 1 level of prestige?
Damned Canadians, too much Poutine...


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Quote:What does he mean double digits,I wonder...are we allowed a asic class through single (9th), and 1 level of prestige?
> Damned Canadians, too much Poutine... *




Quoting Jemal:
"(Meaning the non-githzerai could have 1 lvl of a prestige class if they meet the prereq's)".


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

That part of the quote was when he thought Gith were +1 ECl, but not to digress, what I meant was: Are we limited to a max level in Prestige? As a Gnome, am I reading it that I can have 2 Levels of Eldritch Knight?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

I don't see how gith characters ECL in any way affects *non-githzerai* characters  Starting level for PC's has been 10 all along.

As I understand it, githzerai players can't begin the game with any PrC levels, but non-gith players could start with a single level in a PrC.


----------



## nameless (Jul 26, 2003)

"no starting with Prestige Classes unless they're the basics from DMG."-Jemal

That's what I was basing my information on. As far as I can tell, there is no way to "earn" some Prestige Classes. I know it's a faux pas, but I'd even go so far as to say it's unfair to limit us to 1 or 2 levels in a PrC, because not all PrCs are made to start at high levels.

Or maybe that's just an excuse to not remake a character I've already finished =].


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2003)

nameless said:
			
		

> *"no starting with Prestige Classes unless they're the basics from DMG."-Jemal
> 
> That's what I was basing my information on. As far as I can tell, there is no way to "earn" some Prestige Classes. I know it's a faux pas, but I'd even go so far as to say it's unfair to limit us to 1 or 2 levels in a PrC, because not all PrCs are made to start at high levels.
> 
> Or maybe that's just an excuse to not remake a character I've already finished =]. *




I think what Jemal means by "earning" a PrC is that he likes to have in-game reasons for people to take them. That said, I completely agree with you with the unfairness to limit PrCs, because they are not necessarily just for high-level characters. If we are starting at a higher level we could IMO include the "earning" part in the background. That's what I think people taking PrCs would do anyway. But this is Jemal's game, lets wait what he has to say and be happy with it


----------



## Starman (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm thinking of going with a dwarf Ftr 4/Pal 6, one who wields a pair of dwarven waraxes.

Starman


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 27, 2003)

Its a little cheap, but for the benifit of the party I was thinking any casters looking to take creation feats plan ahead and make sure we have different ones so we can get magic items we would like the easiest.  I have two feats that I can assign for item creation and can take any feat besides ring and staff.  So post what you think so we don't double up.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 27, 2003)

We (Caster's) could be a Cabal of Wizards/Sorcs/Clerics/Druids/Whatever making Items for the 'Resistance'. Storywise, our Liason/Connection etc could have gone silent, thus giving us reason to venture out and find out what has happened/take the fight to the Gith.

Just a thought or two...


----------



## zoeaa (Jul 27, 2003)

Well...Im glad nameless signed on. I just arrived from a company picnic. Ive been informed im moving into a new position, a psuedo promotion. So I dont think Im gonna have time to play.

Keep me in mind if anyone gets killed in the war, ok ?


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 28, 2003)

I like the whole magic creation Cabal idea and hope it can be fit in.  As for my personal feats Wonderous Items is looking helpful so I will probobly get that (unless someone else already took it or really wants it) which leaves me one more to assign.


Edit:  Ended up taking craft wonderous item and arms and armor so if you are taking item creation feats keep in mind that I will be able to make things from those catagories.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2003)

Allright, several things.

FIRST: I'm back. (duh)

Second: I'm going to sleep right after this post, so don't expect any more replys for about 6 hours.

Third: Races - I'll allow any (Non-template) monster race with a lvl adjustement of +2 or less (like the Githzerai), but I'ld prefer the more 'normal' races, which means ones without ECL adjustements.

Fourth: Nameless, Sure welcome aboard, with Zoeea gone it'll be 6, like I wanted.  If Zoeea decides he's got some time, we'll use him as a back-up.
BTW, Zoeea - Hope you'll be able to keep an eye on the war effort. 

Fifth: Zerth's interpretation was correct, but I'm going to change it a little: 
anyone whos race has an ECL of +0 may take two levels in a prestige class.  ECL+1 may take 1 lvl in a prestige class.  Others may not start with a prestige class.  

I realize some of you think this is unfair, but it is how I would prefer to run this game, especially since we're using the new rules, I'ld rather we start out with mostly non-prestige classes.

What that basically means, is that Uriel can have 2 lvls of Eldritch Knight and Nameless, 2 lvls of Horizon Walker.

Sixth - Nice idea on the Cabal of item creators, It's gonna be hard to find places where you can just stop in a store and buy stuff after you get into the war.  

The only reason Canada and Austrailia have come through as unscathed as they have is because a relatively small population in a relatively large land.. Very good guerilla warfare tactics.  The lich-queen has decided that it isn't worth the effort to take them yet, she's decided to focus on taming the other kingdoms first.

(I've decided I'm going to be lazy and go with the Country names as Kingdom names.)


And Finally - I'ld like all chars posted here so i can review them, then once I've looked over a few I'll start an RG thread and you can post'em there once I've approved them, k?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

WB, Jemal.

Well then, I think I will be Ftr 1/Wizard 7/Eldritch Knight 2.
Ths may change a bit, but I like that ratio.

As well, I am taking Leadership.
My Leadership score is 10 <Lvl>+1 Cha.
Could it be assumed that I might get either the fairness/generosity +1 bonus if I am involved in making Gith bane weapons for the resistance? ( I plan on outfitting my NPC Ranger/Deepwoods Sniper side-kick with Gith Bane arrows, as well as supplying them to others in the fight against the Tyrants (for a modest cost, a Gnome's gotta eat, of course...).
If I can't get either of the 2 bonuses, I can put my 14 in Cha and my 12 in Wis 9at this point they are Wis 14, Cha 12).


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

So, here's a question that will impact this game, should we go with my Cabal idea, but D&D games in generalas well.
With the option of Spell Users creating magic items for others, is there anywhere in D20 material (that you folks have seen some method for the recipient of said item to spend the XPs instead of the caster? Say a Ritual of Sacrifice or some such.
Otherwise, even the most altruistic player is going to be hard pressed to sacrifice their Feats AND their XPs so that their comrades can have cheap magic items.
Just something that I though should be mentioned.


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2003)

Starman named his character as being a paladin so I won't go that route (I was thinking Paladin 8/ Revolutionary 2 from Quint Paladin).

Still thinking of character idea but I rolled up the stats to help stimulate ideas, suggestions welcome - though I'm thinking either cleric or wizard from the group dynamics (maybe both with Mystic theurge).

Anyway, here's the stats:
13, 15, 18, 15, 14, 16

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey all, sorry I didn't reply yesterday, was helping my Gramma move. 

Anyways, onto questions.

Leadership Modifiers:
Special Power is gained only through gameplay.
Great Prestige is for anyone lvl 14 or over.
Fairness and generosity is gainable by giving stuff to your followers/cohorts out of your own pocket. 

BTW, Uriel, if your leadership score is 12 (10+1 cha +1 fairness/generosity), you only get an 8th lvl cohort, which is too low tostart with any levels in a Prestige class.  You could have him work towards it, though, since I'm planning on (hopefully) Taking this to the end of the invasion.  I'll be giving out lots of XP and GP.
Also remember that cohorts follow the NPC rules for equipment.  Meaning that if he's lvl 8, he starts with 9,400 GP worth of equipment.  If you want him to have more, you can provide it (Which works into the Fairness/generosity thing)

Also, for stats, people pls tell me in your character post where the 2 stat points for level are, and how you got your current stats.  (IE 18 base + 2 lvl + 4 magic = 24)

And I can't think of anything that would let you get XP from somone else to create an item.  (Though I know multiple magic users creating an item together can share the XP cost however they see fit)


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 30, 2003)

*Raukonostai'*

Name: Raukonostai'                     Type: Humanoid
Race:  Half-Orc Elf                         Size:  Medium
Class:  Druid 10
AL: Neutral
Str:  12  
Dex: 18 
Con: 12 
Int:   14
Wis:  19 (17 base +2 level bonus)
Cha:  8 

BAB: +7/+2
Melee: +8/+3
Ranged: +11
Inititive: +4
Speed: 30ft 

HP: 58
AC: 23 (10 base + 4 dex +5 armor, +4 shield)
vs touch 14
Flat-footed 19

Saves      (All +2 saves vs enchantments)
Fort        +8 (7 +1 con)
Reflex      +7(3 +4 dex)
Will          +11(7 +4wis)

Racial Traits:
Darkvision
Immunity to sleep
Weapon Prof: longsword, shortbow
Orc blood
Elf Blood

Class Skills
Animal Companion (see below)
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride
Trackless tep
Resist Nature Lure
Venem Immunity
Spontaneous Casting (summon natures ally)
Wild Shape (5/day) (large)

Feats:
Combat Casting
Natural Spell
Craft Wonderous Item
Craft Arms and Armor


Skills:
Concentration       +13 (ranks 13 +1 con)
Heal                       +17(ranks 13  +4 wis)
Spellcraft               +13 (ranks 11 +2 int)
Survival                 +19 (ranks 13 +4 wis, +2 nature sense)
Ride                       +11 (ranks 5 +4 dex +2 handle animal synergy)
Handle Animal        +12(ranks 13 -1 cha)
Knowledge(Nature) +14(ranks 10, +2 int, +2 nature sense)

Languages
Common
Orc
Elf
Druidic
Sylvan
Woodland Creatures

Combat

Sylvan Scimitar Attack +11; damage 1d6+4, critical 18-20/x2
                     special: outdoors gain cleave and +1d6 damage

Masterwork Shortbow Attack +12, damage 1d6, critical x3

Sickle            Attack +8, damage 1d6 +1, critical x2, special: trip

Armor:

+3 Leather Armor     Bonus +5 Speed: 30ft, Type Lgt  Max Dex +6
                                   Armor check 0

+2 Animated Shield    Bonus +4, type shied,  Armor Check -1
                         special: can be released and it floats in same square granting shield bonus to AC


Spells per Day
0: 6 1: 4+1 2: 4+1 3: 3+1  4: 3+1, 5 2

Saves for spells cast
0: 14 1: 15, 2: 16 3: 17 4: 18 5: 19

Prepared Spells (typical)
0: create water, cure minor wounds, read magic, detect magic, light, detect poison

1: Obscuring Mist, Endure Elements, Charm Animal, Detect Snares and Pits, Pass Without Trace

2: Barkskin, Flaming Sphere, Briar Web, Soften Earth and Stone, Heat Metal

3:  Call Lightning, Poison, Neutralize Poison, Natures Favor, 

4:  Ice Storm, Flame Strike, Dispel Magic, Stone Spikes

5:  Call Lightnig Storm, Animal Growth


Magic Items (including above)        COST

Elixer of Firebreath x4                 2,200gp        176xp
Bag of Tricks (tan)                       3,150gp        252xp
Boots of Elvenkind                       1,250gp        100xp
Cloak of Elvenkind                       1,250gp         100xp
Wand of Cure Mod. Wounds(50) 4,500gp
Wand of Bulls Strength(12)          1,080gp
Sylvan Scimitar                            23,657gp5sp  1,893xp
+2 Animated Shield                      8,075gp5sp     646xp
+3 Leather Armor                          4,580gp         366xp


Mundane Items                                   Cost
Backpack                                           2gp
bedroll                                               1sp
winter blanket                                    5sp
Arrows (60)                                       3gp
Scroll Case(2)                                    2gp
Grappling Hook                                  1gp
50' Hemp Rope                                   1gp
waterskin(2)                                       2gp
rations(8)                                            4gp
flask of acid                                        10gp
Flak of Alchemist Fire                           20gp
Vial of antitoxin                                   50gp
Masterwork Shortbow                       330gp
Sickle                                                    6gp

Money:  7gp 4sp
XP: 46467/5500 to next level

Animal Companion:

Name: 
Race: Brown Bear                
Str: 28, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6

AC 17
HD 8d8+32
HP: 72

Saves 
Fort +10
Reflex +8
Will +3

Feats and special abilities
Endurance
Run
Track 
Improved Grab
Low-light vision
scent
evasion
link
share spells

Skills
Listen +6
Spot   +7
Swim +12

Claw +14 1d8+9
Bite +9 2d6 +4

Full Attack:  2 Claws +14 (1d8+9) and bite +9 (2d6 +4)


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 30, 2003)

My druid is up, will post background a little later just wanted to give you as much of a chance to double check the numbers as you needed


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 30, 2003)

Damage for scimitar is 1-6 you have 1-8.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 31, 2003)

Jemal, I'm planning to write my character's background soon and I have some questions. Is there something you'd absolutely want me to include? Like how are the Githzerai organized in the area the game begins and who are my superiors? Am I a lone emissary sent to organize resistance or are there others, too? What's my connection to the group of magic users with the item creation abilities? Anything else I should know?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Jemal, can I make some of my Cohort's gear, meaning use his 9,400GP to buy him some gear at cut rate. I will still use some of my cash for him, giving him a gift or two. Not all of it, but a weapon perhaps, a Bow/arrows I am thinking.I may go elf instead of Gnome, btw.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 1, 2003)

*Who's left to get their PC up*

Was just wondering who we were waiting on and whether or not the group looks to be well balanced.


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, I believe these are the characters so far:

Starman:  Dwarf Fighter 4/ paladin 6 with dwarven waraxes
Zerth: Male gith monk
Uriel:  gnome fighter1/ wizard 7/ Eldritch Knight 2
Casar: Half-orc/half elf Druid 10
Nameless: Human Ranger 8 / Horizon walker 2

From these details it appears that we'll need a rogue and maybe a cleric.  As such, here is my character (details forth coming)

Keia: Female elven Rogue 7/ Wizard 1 (diviner)/ Shadow dancer 2

That should complete the group.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2003)

Saffron Ildara
_Elven Rogue 7 / Wizard (Diviner) 1 / Shadow dancer 2_

*Background: *
Forthcoming

*Description: *
Forthcoming

*Long-term Goals: *
Forthcoming

*Alignment:* Neutral 
*Experience:* 50,000 xps
*Age:* 137
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5'2"
*Weight:* 101 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Brown, long and braided
*Skin:* tanned

*STR:* 16 (18) +4 [15 base +1 level +2 enhancement]
*DEX:* 18 (20) +5 [16 base +2 racial +2 enhancement]
*CON:* 14 +2  [15 base –2 racial +1 level]
*INT:* 18 +3  [18 base]
*WIS:* 13 +1  [13 base]
*CHA:* 14 +2  [14 base]

*Hit Dice:* 7d6 + 1d4 + 2d8 + 20
*HP:* 68
*AC:* 23 (24) [10 + 6 Armor + 5 Dex +2 Deflection (+1 Dodge)]
*Initiative:* +5
*BAB:* +6
*Melee:* +10
*Ranged:* +11
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +8 [+2 Base + 2 Con + 2 Resistance +2 Familiar (rat)]
*REFL:* +15 [+8 Base + 5 Dex + 2 Resistance]
*WILL:* +7 [+4 Base + 1 Wis + 2 Resistance]

Save Conditionals:  Evasion, +2 vs. enchantments (elf)

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Rapier (+1 Keen) (Sorrow)* +11 [+10 Melee + 1 enhancement], 1d6 + 5 damage [+4 Strength +1 Enhancement] (Crit 15-20)
*Mighty MW +3 Composite Longbow* +12 [+11 Missile +1 enhancement] 1d8 + 3 damage

Damage Conditionals: 4d6 Sneak Attack

*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility, Spring attack

*Pseudo - Feats:* Summon familiar (rat), Scribe scroll, Alertness

*Racial/Class abilities:* Immune to magical sleep (elf), +2 saves vs. Enchantments (elf), Prof. W/ rapier, longbow (elf), diviner specialized (no necromancy) (wizard), 4d6 sneak attack (rogue), trap finding (rogue), trap sense +2 (rogue), Uncanny dodge (rogue), Evasion (rogue), hide in plain sight (shadowdancer), Darkvision (shadowdancer), Evasion (shadowdancer), Improved Uncanny dodge (shadowdancer).

*Skills:*
Balance +9 [2 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Bluff +10 [8 Ranks]
Craft (alchemy) +5 [1 Rank]
Decipher Script +8 [4 Ranks]
Diplomacy +8 [2 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Sense Motive, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Disable Device +16 [10 Ranks +2 Synergy-MW Tools]
Disguise +8 [4 ranks, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Escape Artist +11 [+5 Competence, Vest]
Gather Information +7 [5 Ranks]
Hide +22 [12 Ranks, +5 Competence, robe]
Intimidate +4 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Jump +6 [+2 Synergy-Tumble]
Knowledge (arcana) +6 [2 Ranks]
Knowledge (local) +6 [2 Ranks]
Knowledge (planes) +6 [2 Ranks]
Listen +17 [12 ranks, +2 Racial, +2 Alertness]
Move Silently +22 [12 Ranks, +5 Competence, boots]
Open Locks + 19 [10 Ranks, +4 Synergy, vest]
Perform (dance) +7 [5 ranks]
Ride +4 [1 Rank]
Search +18 [12 Ranks, +2 Racial]
Sense Motive +7 [5 Ranks]
Spot +22 [10 Ranks, +2 Racial, +5 Competence, +2 Alertness]
Tumble +17 [12 Ranks]
Use Magic Device +12 [10 Ranks]

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Under-common, Celestial, +1 more

*Spells Known:* Cantrips (all), 1st (Comprehend Languages, Expeditious Retreat, Identify, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, True Strike)

*Spells Commonly memorized:* Cantrips (Ray of Frost, Detect magic, Prestidigitation), 1st (Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, True Strike)

*Equipment:*
Eyes of the Eagle (+5 Spot) [2,500 gp]
Belt of Ogre Power +2  [4,000 gp]
Vest of Escape [5,200 gp]
Mithral Shirt +2 [5,100 gp]
Explorer's Outfit [0gp]
Cloak of Resistance +2  [4,000 gp]
Gloves of Dexterity +2 [4,000 gp]
Rapier +1, keen (called Sorrow) [8,315 gp]
Boots of Elvinkind [2,500 gp]
Robe of Elvinkind [2,500 gp]
Ring of Protection +2 [8,000 gp]
Wand of CLW (50 charges) [750 gp]
Mighty +3 MW Composite Longbow [700 gp]
Heward’s Handy Haversack [2,000 gp]
Quiver 80 arrows [4 gp]
Assorted Daggers (6, 1 of which are silvered) [20 gp]

Gp Remaining: 11


----------



## Uriel (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm changing to Elf Wizard (Diviner) 7/Ranger 1/Eldritch Knight2

Cohort will be and Elf Cleric/Ranger

I'll try and have them up today, most likely finished tomorrow.


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2003)

Sorry about the delay. I've been busy lately. I should have my character up sometime this weekend.

Starman


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, guys, things're looking good so far.  I'm going to head to the rogues Gallery so we can start getting stuff finalized and posted there.

In the meantime, a few things to clarify: 

ZERTH - 







> Jemal, I'm planning to write my character's background soon and I have some questions. Is there something you'd absolutely want me to include? Like how are the Githzerai organized in the area the game begins and who are my superiors? Am I a lone emissary sent to organize resistance or are there others, too? What's my connection to the group of magic users with the item creation abilities? Anything else I should know?




The Githzerai are very loosely organized, you may be part of a small group, but there is no 'organized' Githzerai help for the world.  The Zerai have other things they're worried about, but you basically don't know anything about these things.  
Your connection to the 'Cabal' is up to you, but a few suggestions could be : 
You came looking for an organized resistance, and the group they're with has become the largest organization against the Yanki largely due to the fact that they have access to magical items (Which have become all but impossible to buy as of late.)

URIEL - 
So long as you're paying the XP and the cohort's paying the gold, you can make the items for him (or her)


----------



## nameless (Aug 4, 2003)

What's going on now? Tt's been a couple of days and no word from anyone.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll get mine up in a little bit. Finalizing touches on Cohort etc...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 5, 2003)

K, I finally made the Rogues Gallery thread, here's the link: 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59452

Everyoen head over there and post yoru character and I'll check them out and ok things then we can get started ASAP.  Were there any other questions?  Have you guys decided anything on the Cabal idea, or had any new thoughts regarding it?


----------



## Zerth (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm a bit busy right now. I'll post my character's background on Thursday.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 5, 2003)

*Cross-Post*

Er, Jemal, please see Silver Door UaVS thread, thanks.

*End*


----------



## Starman (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm going to back out. I only have time for two games now. I'm all ready in Ray Silver's World of Low'verok game and I have really been itching to play in a Star Wars game and I am joining Daimyo's game. Sorry. This looks like it will be a really fun game. Have fun!

Starman


----------



## Uriel (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry to point this out Casar Couer De' Lion, but you don't meet the Casting leavel of some of your items.
Animated Shield ability requires 12th, and the scimitar requires 11th (7 of which must be druid, which you Do have).
I am currently going over the gruelling task of seeing what  I can make with levels,XP.spells required etc...

On that subject, do we have a Cleric? One that is taking Craft Magical Arms/Armor?

Bane-Githyanki plus Holy is a nasty combo on them, seeing as they will almost certainly be Evil, +4D6 per hit.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 8, 2003)

My character is ready to go if Jemal approves it. Added background to rogues gallery.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 9, 2003)

Damn you Uriel damn you to the abyss and back.  For some reason I though CL had nothing to do with what level you needed to be to make the item..... stupid me.  However the good news is that it is not CL 11 (7 of which are druid) for the Scimitar but CL 11 OR a 7th level druid.  I will come up with a new shield and add a background soon, but other than that are we ready to get the invasion underway?


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Aug 11, 2003)

Alright fixed my shield.  Made it +1 Wild instead of +2 animated so its the same price and exp cost.  So where to from here?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, if everyone's posted their character (I just got back and am heading over to the Rogues Gallery to check them out, but expect no problems) then I'll start up an IC game.

Anyone NOT posted their character?


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh, um...me. 
I'll get him up in a Jiffy

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

By the Gods I swear that he shall be put in the RG tonight when I get home from an emergency work-related thingie... His Chort as well. I'm at work now, or I'd post him at this time.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 13, 2003)

I still need to spend a minute amount of gold on gear, just let me know where we start (cold climate etc...) then I will spend it.
Look the over and let me know if they are ok, there was a lot of math involved.

ATTN PLAYERS: For those unable to cast identify, I will make Identify scrolls for you for the cost of the materials( 112.5GP).
Other than that, don't expect me to be able to identify any items for you unless we uncover a mountain of 100GP pearls. 

Jemal, Gwystol gave 2 gifts to his Cohort (to fascilitate the generous Leader/Leadership bonus), his Bow and a Hat of Disguise. Otherwise, the Cohort built his own weapons etc...
Several items had them both working on them, the Holy and Shock arrows, predominantly.

My other (8 1st Level) Henchmen can all assumed to be crafters, smiths and such, not thatthey will be along for the ride.

I will post cleaned up versions in the RG, though I thought you might like to see this version for going over them etc...

Gwystol Ironbranch

Grey Elf Fighter 1/Diviner 7/Eldritch Knight 2
Aligh:CG

STR 12 +1
DEX 18 +4/22 +6
CON 12 +1
INT 20 +5 (+1@4th)
WIS 14 +2 (+1@8th)
CHA 12 +1

HP 55

BaB  +6/1
Fort +8/10
Ref  +6/10/12 w Familiar.
Will +7/9
Init +6
AC 22/16 Flat/16 Touch 
Move:30'

Racial/Class Abilities
Scribe Scroll,+2 Spot,Listen,Search (detect secret doors),
Low-Light Vision,
Prof all martial weapons,Summon Familiar,

Feats
Two Weapon Fighting,Craft Magic Arms & Armor,
Craft Wonderous Item,Weapon Finesse,Scribe Scroll,
Leadership, Arcane Armor Proficiency-Light.

Speaks:Elf,Common,Draconic,Sylvan,Orcish,Gnome,Goblin.

Skills - Wiz:24+6,6,7,7,7,7,Fighter:7,Eld K: 7,7

Spellcraft 10/+15
Concentration 11/+12
Know-Arcana 10/+15
Know-The Planes 5/+10
Craft-Alchemy 8/+13
Spot<c> 4/+8
Listen<c> 4/+8
Search<c> 3/+10
Move Silently<c> 1/+7/12(boots)
Hide<c> 1/+7/12(cloak)
Craft-Weaponsmithing 5/+10
Climb 2/+3
Swim 2
Jump 2/+3
Ride 2/+8
Know-Nobility&Royalty 2/+7



Spells Per Day:4/7/5/5/4 (1 each leel Div)

Spells Known:All cantrips,19 1st,14 2nd,8 3rd,8 4th.

Cantrips
Resistance,Acid Splash,Detect Poison,Detect Magic,Read Magic,
Daze,Dancing Lights,Flare,Light,Ray of Frost,Ghost Sound,
Mage Hand,Mending,Message,Open/Close,Arcane Mark,Prestidigitation.

First Level
Comprehend Languages,Identify,True Strike,Charm Person,Magic Missile,
Mage Armor,Shield,Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law,Burning Hands,Erase,
Expeditious Retreat,Feather Fall,Color Spray,Lesser Acid Orb,Summon Monster I,
Lesser Sound Orb,Alarm,Disguise Self.

Second Level
Melf's Acid Arrow, Rope Trick,Locate Object,Detect Thoughts,Scorching Ray,
Invisibility,Alter Self,Bull's Strength,Cat's Grace,Knock,Bear's Endurance,
Mirror Image,See Invisibility,Web.

Third Level
Fireball,Dispel Magic,Clairaudience/Clairvoyance,Lightning Bolt,Haste,
Secret Page,Displacement,Fly.

Fourth Level
Dimension Door,Lesser Globe of Invulnerability,Scrying,Charm Monster,
Arcane Eye,Phantasmal Killer,Greater Invisibility,Polymorph.

((4,900 GP))

Swords +13/8 1D6+2 18-29/X2 +2D6 vs. Githyanki
Double +11/+11/+6 1D6+2/1 off 18-29/X2 +2D6 vs. Githyanki
Bow +13/8 1D8+2 20/X3 110' Incr +2D6 vs. Githyanki(+2D6Holy)


+1 Githyanki Bane Gladius 4300GP/320XP
+1 Githyanki Bane Gladius 4300GP/320XP
+2 Mithril Shirt 3100GP/160XP
+1 Githyanki Bane Mighty (+1) Long Comp Bow 4500GP/320XP 
Elven Cloak 1250GP/100XP
Elven Boots 1250GP/100XP
+2 Resistance Tabard (shirt) 2000GP/160XP
Gloves of Dexterity +4 8000GP/640XP
Boccob's Blessed Book (113 pages filled) 3500/280XP 
Hat of Disguise 900GP/36XP
5 +1 Holy Arrows 900GP/72XP

Scrolls (self-made) 

10 0Lvl 62.5GP/10 XP
Detect Magic X6, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound,Read Magic X2.

12 1st  450GP/12XP
(all at 1st level casting) Identify X3,Comprehend Languages,Summon Monster I,
Mage Armor X3,Expeditious Retreat,Alarm X2,Erase.

6 2nd 600GP/36XP
Invisibility X2,Rope Trick X2, Bear's Endurance,Mirror Image.

 3 3rd 750GP/60XP
Fly,Fireball,Displacement.

 1 4th 700GP/28XP
Dimension Door.


5 potions of Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 250GP
Hewards Handy Haversack 2000
Familiar Supplies 100GP


Familiar:Weasel <27HP>

75 GP for normal gear


49925GP/3106 XP  

***********************************************************************************

Eventine Moonbow

Wood Elf Cleric 7/Fighter 1
18 17 17 13 13 12

STR 20 (18)
DEX 20 (17+1@4th)
CON 12 (+1@8th)
INT 11
WIS 17
CHA 12

HP[62] 8 6 4 6 8 7 6 4 +10

BaB +6/1
Fort +8
Ref +7
Will +8
AC 21/16 Flat/15 Touch
Init +5
Move:30'

+2 Spot,Listen,Search (detect secret doors),Low-Light Vision
Prof all martial weapons,Turn Undead,Domain Powers (Elf,War).


Weapon Focus:LCB (Ftr1), Rapid Shot (1st), Create Magic Arms & Armor(6th), 
Weapon Focus:Longsword(Domain),Point Blank Shot (Domain),Shield Mastery(3rd) 

Speaks:Elf,Common.

Sword +12/7  18+6 19-20 +2D6 vs. Githyanki
Bow +12/7 14/9 w 30' 1D8+6 20/X3  110'Increment +2D6 vs. Githyanki
Kukri +11/6  1D4+5  18-20/X2
Dagger +11/6 1D4+5 19-20/X2 10' Increments
Skills 20 Cleric/2 Fighter

Know-Religion 3/+3
Concentration 6/+7
Spellcraft 2/+2
Spot 1/+6
Listen 1/+6
Search 1/+3
Know-Arcana 2/+2
Heal 3/+6

Spells: 6/6/5/4/2 (1 each level is Domain)

+1 Mithril Shirt 1050GP/84XP
+1 Buckler 582.5GP/47XP
+1 Githyanki Bane Longsword 4157.5GP/320XP
10 +1 Holy Arrows 1800GP/144XP
Wand Cure Light Wounds 50 charges 750GP
40 Arrows 2GP
Kukri
Dagger

8 Shock Arrows 640GP/51XP 
(Made with Gwystol,who provided the lightning bolt to craft them)

+1 Githyanki Bane Mighty (+5) Long Composite Bow 4900GP/356XP
Gift from Gwystol:Costs paid by him
Hat of Disguise 900GP/36XP
Gift from Gwystol:Costs paid by him



8982GP ,646 XP spent

8GP left.


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2003)

Jemal,

Is this still going to happen?

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Jemal,
> 
> Is this still going to happen?
> 
> Keia





Yes.  As you may or may not know, I was kinda AWOL for over a week, and just got back on Sunday, then lost Net access Monday/Tuesday, and now I'm back.

SO, I'll start up the IC thread tommorow.  I have some things to check out before then.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 28, 2003)

Posting oce more regarding the Identify issue, FOlks need to let me know/reserve the Pearl fee and pay the 112.5 GP, or I won't be able to help you out. The 1 XP 'hit' I can handle. Just trying to make sure that folks will be able to know what their prizes are (should we find any).


-Uriel


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey all, I'm sorry I let this thread sink so far, I went away for a week and when I came back I couldn't remember what I was doing.  Well, I was recently reminded and if everyone's still go, I can start it up.  I've found my notes for the game that I was gonna run, and I'm willing to kick forward.  any takers?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

Sure, though I'll have to rename my Cohort...I'm using Gwystyl in another game.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm ready to start.


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2003)

Still here.  Wait . . . I'm always here. I think. . .  


Keia


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 1, 2003)

I see Starman backed out, may i take his place??

I would like to run a Ftr8 Githzerai


----------



## Jemal (Oct 1, 2003)

Sure Wolf, work it up with the rules I posted earlier (I think all the relevant stuff is on Page 1). Post up your char, I'll look it over, and if it's ok we'll be ready to go.

That'll also give everyone who's still interested time to check in.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 1, 2003)

I will have him up tonight 8th lvl Ftr githzerai


Thank you for the spot


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 2, 2003)

Sinjerath: Male Githzerai Ftr8; Medium Humanoid (Extraplanar); HD 8d10+24; hp 82; Init +11; Spd 40 ft.; AC 25 (touch 21, flat-footed 18); 
Atk +17,+12 Dmg 1d6+5(15-20,x2 crit) +1 Keen Rapier
      +16, +11 Dmg 1d8+3(x3 crit) +1 Mighty composite Longbow 
SQ psionics, inertial armor, spell resistance 13, darkvision 60 feet; AL NG; SV Fort +12, Ref +12, Will +6.

Str 14 [base 13, +1 level 8]
Dex 24 [base 17, +6 race, +1 level 4]
Con 16 
Int 14 [base 16, -2 race]
Wis 12 [base 10, +2 race]
Cha 10 



Skills: 
Jump +20 [11 ranks, +2 Str, +2 synergy from Tumble, +5 boots Sns]
Tumble +14 [5 ranks, +7 Dex, +2 synergy from Jump]
Climb +13 [11 ranks, +2 Str]
Ride Horse +13 [6 ranks, +7 dex]
Swim +8 [6 ranks, +2 Str]

Feats: Improved Initiative, WF Rapier, Combat expertise, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attk, WS Rapier, WhirlWind attk

Languages: Githzerai, common, and Slaad

Psionics: 3/day – daze(DC 11), feather fall, shatter(DC 13). Caster level 8.

Possessions: 
+1 keen rapier, +1 Mighty composite LongBow, Ring of Prot +2, Amulet of NAt armr +2, Hewards Handy Haversack, Cloak of Resist +3, Boots of Striding and spring, Rope of climbing, 4 potions cure serious wounds, Quiver 20 arrows, bed roll, winter blanket, crowbar, flint&steel, belt pouch, 7 days rations, water skin, explorers outfit.
Money – 180 gp. 10 100 gp pearls

Description: Sinjerath, is tall, slim and in exellent physical condition. He stands 6'4'' and weighs in 190 lbs. He has grey eyes, light green skin and his brown hair is long and worn in a pony tail. He wears garish brightly colored clothes aka swash buckler style. On his back is a well-worn Midnight blue hooded cloak. The hood is usually worn over his head. 

His manners are slightly abrasive, but always polite. He tends to  talk too much . Sinjerath is mostly honest, perceptive and forthwith, Very outgoing quick with a joke and a smile.

Background: Sinjerath is something of an outcast amongst his people not very disciplined he tends to wander alot quick to take up adventure and persuits of fancy quite common. However the 2 things that rile him up more than anything are Githyanki and Mindflayers, tales of either of these foes will send him off on the way to a fight. He has for theis reason thrown himself headlong in the fight to stop the invassion. Not really caring if the locals like him much hes there for the duration.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2003)

> $ pot Cure ser wnds




Wuts this?

Other than that, it looks good, and soon as youtell me what the above thing is, we should be ready.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 2, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Wuts this?
> 
> Other than that, it looks good, and soon as youtell me what the above thing is, we should be ready.




4 potions of cure serious wounds


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2003)

OIC, 4/$ mistype.

Allright, we're ready I guess, so I'll start up the thread today.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 3, 2003)

VIVE LE RESISTANCE!!!!!!!!!!

*Invasion IC* is our thread.


----------

